# Bestellungen über den Corsair-Webstore (Ersatzteile)



## Bluebeard (8. April 2014)

*Bestellungen über den Corsair-Webstore (Ersatzteile)*

Im Moment ist eine Bestellung über unseren Webstore mit Lieferung nach Deutschland nicht möglich. Dies liegt unter anderem an unvorhergesehenen Komplikationen bei unserem Website Update, sowie an der Einbindung der PayPal Bezahl-Schnittstelle um Interessenten endlich auch eine weitere Bezahloption als nur per Kreditkarte anbieten zu können.

Da ich derzeit nicht absehen kann wann die volle Funktionalität wieder zur Verfügung steht, werde ich hier in diesem Thread über Neuigkeiten hierzu informieren.

Ich entschuldigen mich für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und bedanke mich für Eure Geduld und Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bestellungen über den Corsair-Webstore (Ersatzteile)*

Bestellungen sind wieder möglich.


----------

